# Single Tube Tires



## Bikephreak (Nov 17, 2008)

I am looking for some single tube tires for my Columbia bevel-gear bike. I believe it to be from 1902 in original un-molested condition with a nice patina. I do not want solid tires, or modern tubulars. I plan on riding this bike (very leisurely on our Wednesday social rides) after I clean, adjust, and lubricate it over the winter. I also need to find the metal fittings for one of the wooden hand grips. Any assistance will be most appreciated.
   Thank you very much!
      Peace,
         Jim


----------



## MartyW (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Jim put up a picture. I also have a 1902 Columbia shaft drive.

Here is a site that has some tires on it not sure if it is what you are looking for or not.

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

Here is a pic of my 02


----------



## pelletman (Nov 18, 2008)

Bikephreak said:


> I am looking for some single tube tires for my Columbia bevel-gear bike. I believe it to be from 1902 in original un-molested condition with a nice patina. I do not want solid tires, or modern tubulars. I plan on riding this bike (very leisurely on our Wednesday social rides) after I clean, adjust, and lubricate it over the winter. I also need to find the metal fittings for one of the wooden hand grips. Any assistance will be most appreciated.
> Thank you very much!
> Peace,
> Jim



Harper Machine in WV is your best bet for tires


----------



## sensor (Nov 19, 2008)

pelletman said:


> Harper Machine in WV is your best bet for tires




someone was saying that the ones harpers sells are actual single tubes(should be in the gluing single tubes post)...btw ive got a set of solids on my elgin and have ridden it into the ground over the last 5 months and had no problems with them at all....and memorylane sells the grey sew-ups also
good luck!


----------



## pelletman (Nov 20, 2008)

Harpers are single tubes and MUST be glued on or you'll break the valve stems off.  They are the best looking and best option in my opinion.


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 12, 2008)

*My Columbia Chainless*

This is my Columbia Bevel Gear. I have done a bit more research & believe it to be at the oldest, a 1904, & possibly a 1907 model. I do not know the model designation. Here are a few pictures. Any assistance in identifying it will be most appreciated.


----------



## jdw (Dec 12, 2008)

*Is this the Harper that everyone refers to?*

Harper Machine & Manufacturing Co

1329 Dunbar Ave, Dunbar, WV 25064 Phone:	(304) 768-1147

can't find much on the net about this company/products.

Also, there is: http://www.universaltire.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=24481


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 12, 2008)

*Harper Tire*

Yes. I spoke with them & they seem very nice with what looks to be an excellent product. I am getting tires from them in the spring.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 1, 2011)

Harper's are NOT LONGER producing single tube tires. I just call them and they gave me the bad news. So I think the remaining sources for Single Tube Tires are: Coker, Universal, Memory-Lane. If someone knows of other source for these tires, please share the information.


----------



## bud poe (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with the Coker tires? I'd like to see a pic, the website shows only a blurry drawing.  I'm wondering what the tread pattern is and if they come in red or white?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys at least have a choice. I have 26" single tube tires and they don't remake those. To be able to ride my bike I have to buy $150 original tires and hope they last or buy new rims


----------



## kunzog (Mar 5, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> You guys at least have a choice. I have 26" single tube tires and they don't remake those. To be able to ride my bike I have to buy $150 original tires and hope they last or buy new rims




I was faced with this problem when I had to make a 24" single tube bike rideable for a movie set. I found a bulk length of rubber tiring used for old tricycles and wired it on. This process is also used on highwheelers and old wheelchairs. Check out a bicycle shop run by someone with gray hair that has been business for a long time.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 5, 2011)

I still haven't road tested, or even glued them on, but with a little trimming Bell No-Mor Flats solid inner tubes fit crescent rims pretty well and even look like tires. Here are some pictures:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Polyurethane/
and the product itself can be seen at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Sports-2..._2?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1299373792&sr=8-2
The 26" ones are probably too loose a fit on 28" rims.  That 20"  or a 24" should fit a 26" rim.  As a solid tire they are not going to ride that great, but it will get you rolling for cheap.  And since these are an "inner tube" I have no idea how they would wear.  When I get more shop time I'll glue some on and test them to destruction.


----------

